# Sugarloaf - 5/1/2011 (May Day)



## snowmonster (May 2, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: *5/1/2011

*Resort or Ski Area: *Sugarloaf

*Conditions: *Bluebird day; spring conditions - corn, cream cheese and mashed potatoes; Hi - 58, Lo - 32; wind - 0

*Trip Report: *Days like these are our reward for enduring January ski days when the temperature drops to -30 and the wind rips your face.

Snoseek, madpadraic and I carpooled and got to the Loaf at around 930. Defying his doctor's advice, wjenness met us there after driving from the River. We headed for the Superquad at around 10 and did a quick lap on Tote Road, which was very well covered in creamy corn snow. We then switched over to the soon-to-be-retired Spillway chair and hit White Nitro. Although there were patches that were skied off, the snow was smooth cream cheese. There were hero bumps all over. The Lombard ross cut had some bare ground showing through but it was definitely negotiable.

We returned to the base of the Superquad to meet up with BobR, maineskier69 and skiisleft (from the Sunday River community). We waited for BackLoafRiver and skimaine but missed them (next time, perhaps). We hit White Nitro again (including a short detour through the woods to get to Boomauger) then Gondi Line. The upper parts of the mountain were skiing very well. As the rest of the crew hit the Bag, skiisleft and I decided to hit Misery Whip -- the run of the day: nice hero bumps all the way. At the very bottom of Misery Whip was a short portage through a patch of grass. Otherwise, it was top to bottom skiing. 

After a short break, we hit Misery Whip again then White Nitro then Sluice via Sluice Chute. When we returned to Spilway, a small crowd was gathering for the last chair up Spilway. There was an auction to sell the right to ride the last chair and I was pretty sure that the crowd was stoked. We headed down to the Superquad (via Broadway, which was creamy corn edge to edge) instead to lap that before 3:50 pm. The plan was to hit King's Landing. I took a wrong turn and ended up on the way to Tote Road. I saw a rope across Double Bitter and decided to hit that. Except for a huge patch of brown smack in the middle of the trail which required walking, it was hero bumps all the way to the end. It dumped me into Stomping Grounds where the terrain features and half a halfpipe were still skiable (just had to hit that). I met up with skiileft and madpadraic near the SQ but it was closed for the day so we headed to the Beach for beers and to listen to the Grateful Dead tribute band.

Anyone who was there would say it was a superb day at the Loaf. It was warm enough to ski in a t-shirt and the conditions were great. Great characters all around including a skier strumming a guitar while hitting Sluice! The upper mountain trails were skiing very well. Patches of ground were appearing in the usual mid-mountain spots but the trails heading to the lifts (Candyside and Broadway) were still well-covered but thinning. With Spillway gone, the SQ served trifecta of Skidder-Hayburner-King's Landing will come into play and they all look fat. Candyside will be key. It was starting to thin out and I predict that they may have to farm snow in the lower parts of the trail to make mid-May. Having said that, I've been to the Loaf in May before and this is way more cover than the past three years.   

Go hit the Loaf! Enjoy the photos!

Looking up then down White Nitro:










Somewhere on lower Bubblecuffer:





Welcome back on snow, wjenness:





Part of the Loaf crew - BobR, snoseek, wjenness and skiisleft:





Two views of Gondi Line:









Madpadraic and skiisleft making their way down Spillway to the King Pine area:





The run of the day: Misery Whip





RIP Spillway:









Sluice looking fat:





The Loaf in the afternoon sun:


----------



## Skimaine (May 2, 2011)

*Sugarloaf 5/1/2011*

*Date(s) Skied: *

May 1, 2011

*Resort or Ski Area: *

Sugarloaf

*Conditions: *

Spring Conditions.  

*Trip Report: *

Blue bird skies, warm and no wind!  The SuperQuad and Spillway East were the lifts running.  This was the last day for Spillway East and I am thankful that Boyne ran it a week longer than planned.  

Tote Road, Kings Landing, Hayburner and Candy Side were groomed out and provided lots of soft corn while everyone waited for the ungrounded to soften up.  Between 10 and 11, folks started to venture onto Skidder, Comp Hill, Sluice and Spillway.  Soon after the ropes dropped and there was corn harvesting all over the mountain.

I went as far east as Widow Maker.  I had to do a little walking to get back to Lombard X-Cut, but it was well worth it.  Ramdown as great as well.  I passed on the huge bumps on Lower Nitro and Upper Gondi Line.  Coverage on Nitro was unbelievable.  I saw a few folks duck into some of the center mountain glades as well.  

There were definitely some thin spots on the upper reaches of Sluice and Spillway.  I do not think they will make it until next weekend, unless they push some snow around to create a way to reach the middle and lower sections that are very well covered. Coverage on Kings, Hayburner, Skidder and Narrow Gauge is impressive.  Wall to wall and deep.  

PICS:

Booter for MeatHead films.  






Middle of Gondi Line.  Took a digger in the vegetation sticking-out. :dunce:






Looking down Gondi Line toward Mid-station x-cut






Kings Landing early in the day.  Early turns were great surfing fun.  It was like buttah!






Looking down the middle section of Narrow Gauge.  






Peavy X-Cut near the bottom of Skidder.  Pay attention to the signs!






Spillway.  






Wedge (aka Lower White Nitro).  It was steep and bumps big.  






Looking up from the beach (beer in hand).  :beer:


----------



## Skimaine (May 2, 2011)

Someone do some admin magic and combine the Sugarloaf trail reports!


----------



## Skimaine (May 2, 2011)

Sorry I missed team AZ.  I lost track of time while seeking nourishment at the Beach.  BackLoafRiver did not make the trip (Epic Fail).  He is super bummed.


----------



## SkiFanE (May 2, 2011)

SnowMonster - that is SkiisLEFT.  Ugh..ugh...hope he doesn't see this    Only wives are ever RIGHT

(ML here    )


----------



## bvibert (May 2, 2011)

Looks absolutely outstanding!  Was that Wayne's first day back on skis?


----------



## Vortex (May 2, 2011)

Backloafriver did send me a pm of his plans.  I got in this morning.     I spend no time keeping in touch on the weekends. All face to face or maybe a text or two.:dunce:

that guy in the short ripps.:idea:


----------



## bvibert (May 2, 2011)

Skimaine said:


> Someone do some admin magic and combine the Sugarloaf trail reports!



As requested.


----------



## snowmonster (May 2, 2011)

skimaine, we were looking forward to skiing with you. Next week perhaps!

SkiFanE, corrections done! I could never get their names right. Thanks!


----------



## Vortex (May 2, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> SnowMonster - that is SkiisLEFT.  Ugh..ugh...hope he doesn't see this    Only wives are ever RIGHT
> 
> (ML here    )



:beer:


----------



## snowmonster (May 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Looks absolutely outstanding!  Was that Wayne's first day back on skis?



Yup. He texted me of his plans the night before and I couldn't believe it. He's back in mid-season form! Like he never missed a ski day.



Bob R said:


> that guy in the short ripps.:idea:



Nobody carves turns as smoothly as that guy in shorts.=)


----------



## Vortex (May 2, 2011)

Just having Fun, Norm and I figured about 4.30 you would start heading towards the summit.  Great to see you guys one more time.


----------



## WJenness (May 2, 2011)

Was great to get back out.

I took it easy yesterday, kept it slow, and relaxed... I quit as soon as I started feeling tired.

I had to get out one more time.

Felt fine, no repercussions yesterday or today...

Thanks for making my last day of the year so much fun guys, we had a good crew to ski with.

-w

p.s. The 'short portage' referenced above at the bottom of misery whip was MAYBE ten feet... snoseek did some grass / mud skiing, the rest of us (i think) clicked out and walked the short stretch. TOTALLY worth it for an awesome run down the Whip...


----------



## TheBEast (May 2, 2011)

The WHIP looks outstanding.  Love that trail and to see it with the coverage on May 1st is just CRAZY!  Nice.


----------



## maineskier69 (May 2, 2011)

The bottom of Whip was just harmlesss moss, but that trail was money.
The T-Bar offered a very fine line to ski too.
Sorry I lost you guys after we made our final room sweep.  I made it out for a few more but after 2 days of skiing some of the softest bumps/snow my legs and face were fried and I headed back to Portland about 2:30.


----------



## snoseek (May 2, 2011)

What a way to end a great season in Maine! Great skiing with each and every one of you yesterday and this season.

Got some of those tight trees off the x-cut next to Bubblecuffer second to last run. Tricky getting in but fun and deep once you dropped in and it opened up a little. Misery whip was fun, Nitro was soft and the bumps on Gondi were big and soft. I never got anything off the superquad area except for tote but the coverage looked amazing. I would say next weekend will be good to go off the SQ. If you really support the idea of seven month skiing in New England then you owe it to yourself to get on up there next weekend, I wish I could make it, work is getting crazy...

P.S. You fokkers have fun riding that shiny new quad next year, I'm doubting that creaky old pos will be missed after the first ride lol


----------



## snowmonster (May 2, 2011)

Bob R said:


> Just having Fun, Norm and I figured about 4.30 you would start heading towards the summit.  Great to see you guys one more time.


If the drive home wasn't so long, I would have headed up to the summit at 4 and skied down with patrol. I didn't want the ski day to end. I need one more day at the Loaf!



WJenness said:


> Was great to get back out.
> 
> I took it easy yesterday, kept it slow, and relaxed... I quit as soon as I started feeling tired.
> 
> ...


Great to ski with you again! Take care of that head of yours. This skiing season is not over yet!



maineskier69 said:


> The bottom of Whip was just harmlesss moss, but that trail was money.
> The T-Bar offered a very fine line to ski too.
> Sorry I lost you guys after we made our final room sweep.  I made it out for a few more but after 2 days of skiing some of the softest bumps/snow my legs and face were fried and I headed back to Portland about 2:30.


Harmless moss - I didn't want a natural stone grind! Missed out on the t-bar line. One year, madpadraic and I skied that and we could see a small brook running underneath it.



snoseek said:


> What a way to end a great season in Maine! Great skiing with each and every one of you yesterday and this season.
> 
> Got some of those tight trees off the x-cut next to Bubblecuffer second to last run. Tricky getting in but fun and deep once you dropped in and it opened up a little. Misery whip was fun, Nitro was soft and the bumps on Gondi were big and soft. I never got anything off the superquad area except for tote but the coverage looked amazing. I would say next weekend will be good to go off the SQ. If you really support the idea of seven month skiing in New England then you owe it to yourself to get on up there next weekend, I wish I could make it, work is getting crazy...
> 
> P.S. You fokkers have fun riding that shiny new quad next year, I'm doubting that creaky old pos will be missed after the first ride lol


One more day at the Loaf? C'mon, I know you want it too. Only way you're getting your ski poles back is at the Loaf or Tux.=)


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 3, 2011)

Skimaine said:


> Sorry I missed team AZ.  I lost track of time while seeking nourishment at the Beach.  BackLoafRiver did not make the trip (Epic Fail).  He is super bummed.



Agreed. Looks like I missed an amazing day.  Sorry I missed the crew.  Everything was packed up, ready to go when work-hell came crashing down Saturday.  Fail.  Killer pics.  Misery Whip looks like a ton of fun.  Thanks for the report both of you.


----------



## snowmonster (May 4, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Agreed. Looks like I missed an amazing day.  Sorry I missed the crew.  Everything was packed up, ready to go when work-hell came crashing down Saturday.  Fail.  Killer pics.  Misery Whip looks like a ton of fun.  Thanks for the report both of you.



Life happens. Hope to ski with you next season -- unless you're hiking for turns at Tux, in which case, I hope to see you soon.


----------

